# XM Expands NavTraffic



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said its XM NavTraffic will expand to Orlando and Tampa on June 15. XM NavTraffic, which displays current traffic information for a driver's personal route on a navigation map, was recently honored with a prestigious award from the telematics industry organization Telematics Update.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)

More about NavTraffic

http://www.xmradio.com/xmnavtraffic/index.jsp


----------

